# Carnage!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was pretty lucky with my guys as they pretty much just tore apart their own toys. Nine months is typically when they are going through their teenage rebellion. Some have to double down on their training at this age and give some extra exercise.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have to keep telling myself this is a stage and Jaro who will be one year on Friday will outgrow it. Pretty soon I will have the dog I want and with Subiaco. Today he took one of the bareroot rose bushes I was trying to plant and ran all around the back yard with it, plus I don't think I can count high enough for the number of thinks he ate today which he should not have.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! That was a cute shoe too. I've had that happen more times than I can count, but the worst time was when a dog we had named Bootsie torn up three couch cushions on our brand new couch.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. We'll probably see a lot of each other. My dogs are in this thread quite often. HAHA!!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Hopefully, your baby will get out of this stage quickly. Scotty hasn't ever been a problem with my stuff, but Sully has killed many of my granddaughter's stuffed toys. Good luck!


----------



## Hoss (May 19, 2011)

My young one Bo, he will be five months soon, ATE my wifes brand new blackberry, and then decided to eat the flowers i bought her to cheer her up from the blackberry incident!! i'm lucky i still have a pup!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

She just thought they would look better with an open heel. You know with summer coming and everything. Had an idea for a new look for your glasses but it just wouldn't come together. Probably hit a "block" mid design!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

